# New computer stutters



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

Hi 
A bought a new computer this monday. I love it, but today it began to act up. The sound stutters, laggs, and the mouse does so too. The mouse lagg/skips and slows down. I have search around but cant seem to find any help. 
As said, its soooo new, and should not be doing this. I have updated with driver booster.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as its so new , it maybe worth returning it 

what antivirus suite is on the PC 

The exact model of the MSI

what programs have you installed

has windows 10 carried out an update at all


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

etaf said:


> as its so new , it maybe worth returning it
> 
> what antivirus suite is on the PC
> 
> ...


The anitivirus is Norton. I dont know if I should uninstall that and use Iobit
The exact model is a nightblade x2
I have installed all kinds of programs, games and such, but it also does it when all is closed down and I am on the desk
I am not sure if Windows have updated. Where do I see that? The update and shut down keeps beeing there even though I have clicked it a million times

Thanks for your reply btw ^^


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

goto 
Settings>
Update>
and check for windows updates 
http://www.thewindowsclub.com/check-for-updates-in-windows-10


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I bought a new computer this monday. I love it, but today it began to act up. The sound stutters, laggs, and the mouse does so too. The mouse lagg/skips and slows down.
> *I have installed all kinds of programs, games and such*


It's my guess your new computer now has a massive number of running processes which is the root of its performance issues.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

etaf said:


> goto
> Settings>
> Update>
> and check for windows updates
> http://www.thewindowsclub.com/check-for-updates-in-windows-10


You were right about the windows updates. My computer spend some hours updating, and I will wait and see if the stutter has vanished with the updates. I will return here


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

flavallee said:


> It's my guess your new computer now has a massive number of running processes which is the root of its performance issues.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Running processes, as in something I should change, or as in something that will solve itself when the computer has run them?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The more apps(programs, add-ons, plug-ins, etc.) that you install in a computer, the more running processes there will be.
This results in a longer start-up time and slower performance and other issues.
Not every installed app needs to load and run all the time.
You can prevent some of them from doing so and then manually start them when needed.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

flavallee said:


> The more apps(programs, add-ons, plug-ins, etc.) that you install in a computer, the more running processes there will be.
> This results in a longer start-up time and slower performance and other issues.
> Not every installed app needs to load and run all the time.
> You can prevent some of them from doing so and then manually start them when needed.
> ...


Thank you, that you took the time to explain ^^ I have stopped some, and I try to keep an eye on new ones when I install new programs and such. I don't think that this is the problem. I have noticed that the CPU will spike when the stutter occures. Its not always a lot. Only 15-20% sometimes. other times its a lot like 80%. The spikes hasnt yet happend after the windows update though, so I hope that it solved it.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

fingers crossed that has resolved the issue ,if not, then we will need to disable some of the START programs in TASK MANAGER
Look at the process and order by CPU usage and see which process are "spiking"


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

Unfortunately, something is still wrong with the computer. I have updated a ton of windows updates. The sound stutter has stopped, but the computer freeze up once in a while because of 100 % disk usage. I thought it was Norton, because it showed up everything the 100 spike hit. I tried to uninstall, I cant seem to get all the files, and I cant manually delete them. It says that some of the files are in use. The 100 disk usage still spikes, and makes my games (WoW) lag, and even when I do my school assignments. Everything freezes for a while, a second or to, and sometimes theres a little after lag. The disk spike goes down, and all is good for a little while, then it spikes again and so on. 
Windows installer mangement or something like that keeps showing up too. I think I will do a reinstallment of windows with my files kept. I have AVG now.


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

pennilaymay said:


> Unfortunately, something is still wrong with the computer. I have updated a ton of windows updates. The sound stutter has stopped, but the computer freeze up once in a while because of 100 % disk usage. I thought it was Norton, because it showed up everything the 100 spike hit. I tried to uninstall, I cant seem to get all the files, and I cant manually delete them. It says that some of the files are in use. The 100 disk usage still spikes, and makes my games (WoW) lag, and even when I do my school assignments. Everything freezes for a while, a second or to, and sometimes theres a little after lag. The disk spike goes down, and all is good for a little while, then it spikes again and so on.
> Windows installer mangement or something like that keeps showing up too. I think I will do a reinstallment of windows with my files kept. I have AVG now.


It is "windows modules installer worker" that keeps showin up


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

Intel Rapid Storage Technology does not work either.... I have looked it up, but I am not sure what it does exactly so I dare not mess with it >_< I am soooo lost


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you considered asking for a replacement PC 
what country are you in - not sure of consumer laws

lets do a clean boot 
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929135

but first 
run SFC /scannow
*-------------------------------------------------------------*

Lets do a system file check, and check the Windows files.

*System File Checker - SFC /scannow*

http://www.thewindowsclub.com/how-to-run-system-file-checker-analyze-its-logs-in-windows-7-vista
https://support.microsoft.com/en-gb/kb/929833

For Windows 8 or Windows 10
To open a Cmd Prompt or an Administrator Cmd prompt from the Desktop.
Use Win + X and choose Command Prompt (Admin) from the list.​
For windows version, XP, Vista, W7
open the command prompt as administrator
Start> All Programs> Accessories and then *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.
(A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):​
In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

* SFC /scannow*
This will take some time to scan and you will get 1 of 4 possible results​

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations. - This means that you do not have any missing or corrupted system files.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them.
Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some of them.
Windows Resource Protection could not perform the requested operation.

If you do receive the message in 3 or 4
Lets see a log file

* findstr /c:"[SR]" %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log >%userprofile%\Desktop\sfcdetails.txt*


This will place a file on your desktop called *sfcdetails.txt* which contains the results of the scan.
Copy and Paste the contents of the file into your next post.
=================================================================


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

etaf said:


> have you considered asking for a replacement PC
> what country are you in - not sure of consumer laws
> 
> lets do a clean boot
> ...


Yeah soooo. The computer went mental. It started freezing all the time and I had to restart. I tried to make a clean install of windows but it froze at 1% and stayed there. When I restarted the computer it did tell me that there was a problem, but it would seem that can not repair it itself. 
I have opened a case with the site I bought it. Hopefully they will take responsibility because it was not a cheap computer and it wasnt even a week old when it started to act up.

But thank you SO much for your time. It means so much to me that a stranger would help me this much. Thank you from the bottom of my heart


----------



## pennilaymay (Dec 14, 2016)

flavallee said:


> The more apps(programs, add-ons, plug-ins, etc.) that you install in a computer, the more running processes there will be.
> This results in a longer start-up time and slower performance and other issues.
> Not every installed app needs to load and run all the time.
> You can prevent some of them from doing so and then manually start them when needed.
> ...


I would like to thank you very much too. I will try and send the computer back in because it seem to be completely mad now, but thank you for your time and your help. Much! appreciated ^^


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

